# Need sub in Middletown OH



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

Please call me if you have a truck with plow, or if you own a skidloader. Any equipment must be reliable, and would be preferable to have a back up snow clearing truck or bobcat. Also the operator must be reliable. This will be for a facility that would need around the clock service (whenever it snows) No it is not a warehouse or gas station or retail store. Please respond back as soon as possable. If you had a salter that would be good too. Will discuss more with the right person.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Your number is not on your post. I live just south of middletown. I'd like to talk to you further. My number is in my sig or you can email me [email protected].

my equipment is listed in my sig as well. Everything is in like new condition..


----------



## Swordfish3081 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Swordfish Lawn Service*

Happy,

Hey im Ben, the owner of Swordfish Lawn Service. Were located right between Miamisburg and Germantown. Im only about 15 minutes from Middletown. Give me a call on my cell @ 937-694-1932. I'd like to meet you and work something out!!

website: swordfishlawnservice.com

F250
2010 8'2" Boss V Plow 
2010 Boss Tailgate Spreader 1100 model (800lbs)

Also have a couple subs that work with me, if needed with own truck, plows


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

happy;1059205 said:


> Please call me if you have a truck with plow, or if you own a skidloader. Any equipment must be reliable, and would be preferable to have a back up snow clearing truck or bobcat. Also the operator must be reliable. This will be for a facility that would need around the clock service (whenever it snows) No it is not a warehouse or gas station or retail store. Please respond back as soon as possable. If you had a salter that would be good too. Will discuss more with the right person.


What happened to this? do you still need someone?


----------



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

*help in Middletown*

I am sorry guys. I am writing your contact info down and will get a holdof you next week. I havent been on in a while. Yes we still will need help in middletown.


----------

